# Big brother 9/7/06



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Boogie's comments were so far out there....I suspect an apology at some point. Or planes dropping bombs on the house. Very very very unclassy. Talk about a bitter and disgraceful display. I hope they show it at the jury house when he's outta here (hopefully)

I dare say boogie has lowered himself lower than howie. What tantrums....call the whambulance. the solo phone thing was classic!

I hope Mike's business takes a huge hit and no women go there anymore  That will show him. Use him and toss him away! 

Why in the world would marcellas be first to hug will? though he was definitely impressed Jani stood up for him. Loved them showing boogie to the jury. I see howie still loves will too..ick!

sooo was that competition rigged with the Will question 

I'm disappointed it's not a girl/girl final. Can't wait to see how they get along in the house these past few days. Jani looked like she was wearing a dutch outfit or something.

I guess erika kisses and forgets...can't be part of strategy at this point.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

That second part of the HOH comp was the only All-Star worthy comp of the whole show. That was cool! It should have been like that all season.

Janelle will win the $25,000... and she gets to keep her dignity, unlike poor Erika. The girl can't help herself. What a mess.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

How revolting are those two? I'm convinced Erika threw that final competition. She didn't even look dissapointed when she lost. The finale will be anti-climatic for me. I personally do not care who wins. And at least Janelle will walk away with something (America's Choice 25K). If I must predict:

*Booger*
Will
Danielle
Janelle
James

* Erika*
Howie
George
Marcellas

Danielle could be the swing vote here. But I still give it Booger (uggghhhh!!).


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Well since there is no show Sunday I guess we can tell you that Erika was with Boogie yesterday and today and told him she was going to throw it to him since she could not evict Janelle because she promised. 

I wonder if they leave that TV on next to Julie when the guest walks out because if they do Janelle watched Boogie and Erika hug and kiss so either she thinks they played her or that Erika is really brainwashed by Boogie. Janelle will go to the jury house and let everyone know what went down I fully expect Boogie to win. And it sucks.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I think I'm gonna throw up...


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Obviously she threw it.

Didn't care when she missed one, laughing during the competition, not bummed when she lost.


Blech. What a craptacular ending.

:down:


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Neither of the two best players in the house are left. Oh well. 

The 2nd half of the HOH competition was great! Why couldn't all the competitions be cool like that? Too expensive I am sure.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

She didn't throw it. She just didn't care if she won or lost, since Boogie had to take her anyway. I'm not sure who she would have taken to the final two, though, had she won...

Boogie just said that he got Will's question right because Will would say the opposite of what everyone would think he would say. That was the only question Erika missed.

I'm not sure why they showed flames during Will's answer... That was weird.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Yuck.

Anybody bug boogie in there. He is just a vile human being. I'm not even bothering with the finale. I would have rather ANYONE in there but him... 

He represents those people that get ahead but treat people like trash... buh-bye BB.

Tho I really think BB screwed up the first part of the HOH competitions with that volcano. 

Oh well..


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Fool Me Twice said:


> I'm not sure why they showed flames during Will's answer... That was weird.


[CONSPIRICY] Becuase they couldn't change the video without people noticing, but with audio only, they could pick which ever answer Boogie picked[/CONSPIRICY]

I don't believe Erika intentionally threw the competition (like she hinted she might), but she knew that even if Mike won, she was going to the final 2.

Can't decide, is this a worse final 2 than Allison & Jun and Ivette & Maggie?

Come on CBS, when your Survivor fan favorite didn't win (Rupert), you gave him (sorry, allow America to award him) $1 million dollars. You could at least pony up $100,000 to Janelle.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> She didn't throw it. She just didn't care if she won or lost, since Boogie had to take her anyway. I'm not sure who she would have taken to the final two, though, had she won...
> 
> Boogie just said that he got Will's question right because Will would say the opposite of what everyone would think he would say. That was the only question Erika missed.
> 
> I'm not sure why they showed flames during Will's answer... That was weird.


Well, not sure. Agreed she certainly didn't try to win.

But by losing, she didn't have to:

1) break her word (on her mom's life)
2) lose Janelle's vote
3) lose Janelle's friendship by voting her out instead of Boogie

Seems like enough incentive to throw it to me.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

At least half of Chilltown made the final two.. I'm happy.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Will and Janelle Final 2, dream finale.

Erika and Boogie Final 2, worst Final 2 ever.


----------



## SuperZippy (Feb 12, 2002)

marksman said:


> Will and Janelle Final 2, dream finale.
> 
> Erika and Boogie Final 2, worst Final 2 ever.


have to agree...

hate erika...


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Jun?


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

I've actually been physically sick during this entire episode. I hope it doesn't last much longer 'cuz I'm certainly not enjoying it. I'm sure it's because of the vile cretins left in the house. Someone call an exterminator!

Well, at least BB was smart enough to offer another cash prize to try to keep the few viewers that will remain for the "America's Vote". They must have realized that their audience would be gone with just Erika and Booger in the finals. 

Ugh, gonna be sick again.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

This is the thing I hate about these shows. The people most likely to win are the mediocre players. If you're are good (like Janelle) no one will take you to the final two. The only HOH that matters is the final one. Janelle could win EVERY HOH she is allowed to compete in and EVERY veto, but if she doesn't win the final HOH she can't win the game. The only reason the best player in BB history (sorry Will) finished third both times is because _she_ is the best player in BB history...how wrong is that?


----------



## jhausmann (Aug 21, 2002)

scottykempf said:


> Jun?


yep. Winner of the season Allison and Erika were together in the house (Season 4).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Brother_USA_season_4 Jun was the most disgusting winner, until/unless Boogie wins.


----------



## etemple (Oct 26, 2003)

katbug said:


> I've actually been physically sick during this entire episode. I hope it doesn't last much longer 'cuz I'm certainly not enjoying it. I'm sure it's because of the vile cretins left in the house. Someone call an exterminator!
> 
> Well, at least BB was smart enough to offer another cash prize to try to keep the few viewers that will remain for the "America's Vote". They must have realized that their audience would be gone with just Erika and Booger in the finals.
> 
> Ugh, gonna be sick again.


+1


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

I watched BB4, I know who Jun is, I was referring to a final two that left something to be desired.


----------



## purple6816 (May 27, 2003)

I hate that Janelle is not in the final 2. 

When she went out did she gain weight.? 

Boggie is a scumbag and should be booted just because he is a scumbag. Erica needs emotional help to not see through him. 

I feel sorry for her outside the house. She is going to have to crawl into a hole and hide with embarrassment. When she sees the video she is going to cry big time when she sees the comments of CT.


----------



## SuperZippy (Feb 12, 2002)

gotta love boogie winning that competition and sending janelle home....

lol @ erica hugging on him while he wants to watch janelle pic go dark...

boogie can win this thing, no question...

f'n stupid women on the show....


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I'll only watch the finale for the jury discussions. I don't care who wins.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

blah...sorry...that bad taste just wont come out of my mouth and i hope the decent folk of American boycott all of Mike's establishements. Will ain't my fav player but no way would he ever say something like that. I dont even know if howie would.



katbug said:


> Well, at least BB was smart enough to offer another cash prize to try to keep the few viewers that will remain for the "America's Vote". .


If someone has an unlimited text plan must they still pay 50 cents per vote? If so, they why in the world would anyone PAY money to GIVE money to someone else? Huh? I could see 50 cents to win 10K yourself (though I always did the free online entry because I cant text), but to pay money to give someone money? You never get vote totals nor any assurance that it's even 'counting'

That does not compute. Is American that hard up for something to spend their money on? Or is it like PPV $50 fights where only a dozen people really buy this?



scottykempf said:


> I watched BB4, I know who Jun is, I was referring to a final two that left something to be desired.


There wasn't 'enough' of Jun there for you 



purple6816 said:


> I hate that Janelle is not in the final 2.
> 
> When she went out did she gain weight.?
> 
> ...


I'm not a fashion guy but I know enough to know that it was not Jani's most flattering dress on the night she knew she was leaving.

Next year there's a new term...'scumbagged him'


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

marksman said:


> Will and Janelle Final 2, dream finale.


Yep...does anyone else feel an "I told you so." Coming from Will? We may not have known exactly why when he said it Tuesday, but as it turns out, Will was right about Janelle regretting voting him out.



IndyJones1023 said:


> I'll only watch the finale for the jury discussions. I don't care who wins.


I think this is the first time I've agreed with you in a BB thread!  Honestly, I just want to see a Will/Janelle reunion back at the jury house.



newsposter said:


> blah...sorry...that bad taste just wont come out of my mouth and i hope the decent folk of American boycott all of Mike's establishements. Will ain't my fav player but no way would he ever say something like that. I dont even know if howie would.


So that's what that taste was when I woke up this morning...The taste of bitter disappointment. You know, as much as I would have loved to see Janelle and Will go to the final two, I had gotten use to the idea of an all girl power finale. You know, the girls sticking it to the guys. This is truely the worst outcome there could have ever been.

I would rather see Nakomis and CG in the final two!


----------



## JPA2825 (May 15, 2000)

Dnamertz said:


> This is the thing I hate about these shows. The people most likely to win are the mediocre players. If you're are good (like Janelle) no one will take you to the final two. The only HOH that matters is the final one. Janelle could win EVERY HOH she is allowed to compete in and EVERY veto, but if she doesn't win the final HOH she can't win the game. The only reason the best player in BB history (sorry Will) finished third both times is because _she_ is the best player in BB history...how wrong is that?


I think you may be confused about what a "good" and "mediocre" player is. If you think a "good" player is someone who wins competitions, you've basically admitted that you almost can't be a "good" player (i.e., win the $) if you're a "good" player (i.e., win all the competitions). By the same token, if a "mediocre" player (i.e., someone who doesn't win competitions [either by choice or by lack of skill]) has a better chance of winning the $, aren't they, by at least 1 definition, a "good" player?

You may want to do a WishList search for "Superstars" to see if you can catch some reruns of Bruce Jenner and Kyle Rote, Jr. dominating competitions to win a TV show.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

unicorngoddess said:


> Yep...does anyone else feel an "I told you so." Coming from Will? We may not have known exactly why when he said it Tuesday, but as it turns out, Will was right about Janelle regretting voting him out.


He didn't know what he was saying then, and he still doesn't. On Housecalls, he tried to explain what he meant by that, but gave up and realized he just made an improvisational mistake. Janelle was in a tough spot either way. At least this way, she got to crush the dream of the guy who played her.

On a related note, it's funny that people (especially at Joker's) are so desperate to see Will and Janelle together. Don't they realize that he lied to and used her and has never had any intentions of leaving his girlfriend for Janelle? That site is full of Will/Janelle tribute videos set to corny love songs... pathetic.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> Yep...does anyone else feel an "I told you so." Coming from Will? We may not have known exactly why when he said it Tuesday, but as it turns out, Will was right about Janelle regretting voting him out.


I think he said it because he was hurt, stunned, and being defensive.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

SnakeEyes said:


> At least half of Chilltown made the final two.. I'm happy.


At least I'm not the only one.

SOme thoughts. I find it ironic that the supposed two worst enemies of S6 alliance, ChillTown and the "floaters" each have a representative in the final 2. I guess they couldn't beat back both.

While I think Boogie has been so deplorable in the house that as a Chill Town supporter throughout, it's hard for me to condone most of what he says, I DO think part of it was his game. But I DO think he got here on Will's coattails and WILL had him do a lot of the dirty work for him, so Boogie does come off somewhat worse than he does.

I think Erika's game is completely underestimated by everyone. When it came down to crunch time, she:

figured out CT's plan WAY before the media darling Janelle EVER did. Janelle might be great at the competitions, but she's really kind of dense in everything else. It was really Erika who callled out CT, and even though Janelle is being given all this credit for finally voting out Will, it's doubtful she would have if Will had been able to keep Erika away from her.

managed to win some important competitions down the stretch, and if not win them outright, was able to control who did win.

When it came down to crunch time, Janelle who had won ALL of these competions, couldn't win the most important one. I believe that Janelle knew the rules , and screwed up by taking her hand off...but, I DO think that competion was tailor made for Erika to win anyway. And I also believe that the laser competition played more into Boogie's strengths than Janelle's. I'm not sure if Erika threw the final competition, but that was a smart move if she did. I also DO think THAT competion was the one the Janelle would have won. Change the order of the three competitions and the outcome would have been different.

I'm SOOOOO tired of the networks "giving" a loser money because they are popular.

Is there some rule in the BB contract that prevents a houseguest from shilling a business? If there isn't there should be. Boogie did this repeatedly throughout the season. They should deduct advertising rates out of his winnings 

I think I am going to root for Erika in the finals for her underrated game play. It's funny that the ONE person everyone here seemed to think didn't belong in an All-Stars competition, could win it. I actually DID vote for Erika to be on this season, so I'm ok with it


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Dnamertz said:


> This is the thing I hate about these shows. The people most likely to win are the mediocre players. If you're are good (like Janelle) no one will take you to the final two. The only HOH that matters is the final one. Janelle could win EVERY HOH she is allowed to compete in and EVERY veto, but if she doesn't win the final HOH she can't win the game. The only reason the best player in BB history (sorry Will) finished third both times is because _she_ is the best player in BB history...how wrong is that?


I couldn't disagree with you more about Janelle being the best BB player in history. She's only the best in the competitions, and in reality (no pun intended), that's only HALF the game, as WIll has proven. Janelle is very average to poor in the mental part of the game. She lets her emotions get the best of her, has gotten easily talked into things she knew were not in her best interests by her "supposed" allies in the house and in the end, it cost her in TWO different seasons. The one thing WIll and to some extent Boogie have realized, is you can't play nice and win these games. You have to be strong in your convictions and stick to your gameplan, but at the same time, be able to roll with the punches, which is what Erika learned. There have been very few "nice" people who ever won these kinds of things without stabbing someone in the back. Janelle seemed unwilling to do that, so she lost. If BB was JUST about the competitons, then Janelle (or perhaps James) is the best player of all time.

Janelle would probably have a better shot at winning The Amazing Race than a game that is so mental like BB.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> I couldn't disagree with you more about Janelle being the best BB player in history. She's only the best in the competitions, and in reality (no pun intended), that's only HALF the game, as WIll has proven. Janelle is very average to poor in the mental part of the game. She lets her emotions get the best of her, has gotten easily talked into things she knew were not in her best interests by her "supposed" allies in the house and in the end, it cost her in TWO different seasons. The one thing WIll and to some extent Boogie have realized, is you can't play nice and win these games. You have to be strong in your convictions and stick to your gameplan, but at the same time, be able to roll with the punches, which is what Erika learned. There have been very few "nice" people who ever won these kinds of things without stabbing someone in the back. Janelle seemed unwilling to do that, so she lost. If BB was JUST about the competitons, then Janelle (or perhaps James) is the best player of all time.
> 
> Janelle would probably have a better shot at winning The Amazing Race than a game that is so mental like BB.


well put


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

> Can't decide, is this a worse final 2 than Allison & Jun and Ivette & Maggie?


I would have never though that this is possible, but I think that it is worse As far as I am concerned, this went from the best BB season to the worst with-in just days .

I wonder how many live feed subscribers will be watching next 5 days? What a waste

The entire male vs. female upper body strength argument aside, Janelle was strapped differently into her harness, it positioned her body horizontally, while Mike remained vertical. This would have been a much closer competition had they been strapped and oriented the same way!

Otherwise how do you explain more than 2x margin of victory? I doubt that BB did it on purpose, but the fact is, this was yet another screw-up that made competition much more difficult to one of the contestants.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Fool Me Twice said:


> On a related note, it's funny that people (especially at Joker's) are so desperate to see Will and Janelle together. Don't they realize that he lied to and used her and has never had any intentions of leaving his girlfriend for Janelle? That site is full of Will/Janelle tribute videos set to corny love songs... pathetic.


Unfortunately, his girlfriend has already dumped him and it seems like he saw it coming. He hasn't given a shotout to Erin in a long time.


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> While I think Boogie has been so deplorable in the house that as a Chill Town supporter throughout, it's hard for me to condone most of what he says, I DO think part of it was his game. But I DO think he got here on Will's coattails and WILL had him do a lot of the dirty work for him, so Boogie does come off somewhat worse than he does.


I had said earlier that I thought that was Will's plan. He was working everyone, including Mike. If by some reason both CT made it to the F2, Mike would look worse that Will and Will would win. Remember, they both stabbed Howie in the back, but Howie was just pissed at Mike, he didn't seem that mad at Will. That was Will's plan all along, and if he didn't make that one last mistake, he would be in the F2 now.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I couldn't disagree with you more about Janelle being the best BB player in history. She's only the best in the competitions, and in reality (no pun intended), that's only HALF the game, as WIll has proven. Janelle is very average to poor in the mental part of the game. She lets her emotions get the best of her, has gotten easily talked into things she knew were not in her best interests by her "supposed" allies in the house and in the end, it cost her in TWO different seasons. The one thing WIll and to some extent Boogie have realized, is you can't play nice and win these games. You have to be strong in your convictions and stick to your gameplan, but at the same time, be able to roll with the punches, which is what Erika learned. There have been very few "nice" people who ever won these kinds of things without stabbing someone in the back. Janelle seemed unwilling to do that, so she lost. If BB was JUST about the competitons, then Janelle (or perhaps James) is the best player of all time.
> 
> Janelle would probably have a better shot at winning The Amazing Race than a game that is so mental like BB.


Very true


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

uncdrew said:


> I think he said it because he was hurt, stunned, and being defensive.


It doesn't really matter WHY he said it...he can still turn around and say I told you so.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> It doesn't really matter WHY he said it...he can still turn around and say I told you so.


and he might. 

But had Janelle taken Mike and Will, she still needed to win HoH to stay. No matter who the three were, she was gone unless she won HoH. At least she got out the person who deserved to go (because he was the strongest player and manipulater).


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Janelle will win the $25,000...


Probably yes, but she doesn't deserve it.

Will does - he suckered everybody in the house including Janelle for several weeks. Just because she came to her senses 9 days before the final day doesn't mean she is/was a better player.

Will deserves to be in the final two more than anybody (including the current occupants) this season.

To be the only winner in the house and make it that far manipulating as many as he did was fabulous work on his part. Did it get him all the way to the end? No. But, considering the massive target he lived with throughout the whole season, there's no way he should even have gotten a sniff of the sequester house. Yet, somehow he pulled it off and got to the final 4.

Will is the master - Janelle just plays in his world...


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I too think Janelle and Will deserve it.

But by being a good player, you should get eliminated. They both did.

I missed season 2, but in most other seasons I watched the eventual winner wasn't someone who I think deserved it the most. I guess that's just the anatomy of this game.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> Probably yes, but she doesn't deserve it.
> 
> Will does - he suckered everybody in the house including Janelle for several weeks. Just because she came to her senses 9 days before the final day doesn't mean she is/was a better player.
> 
> ...


I agree with most of your post except that Janelle does deserve to win more than Will - at the end of the day (haha) she played him and advanced when he went home.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> I think Erika's game is completely underestimated by everyone. When it came down to crunch time, she:
> 
> figured out CT's plan WAY before the media darling Janelle EVER did. Janelle might be great at the competitions, but she's really kind of dense in everything else. It was really Erika who callled out CT, and even though Janelle is being given all this credit for finally voting out Will, it's doubtful she would have if Will had been able to keep Erika away from her.


I saw it totally differently. I saw JANELLE calling out CT. When Erika and Janelle were sitting outside smoking and Janelle was putting up with yet another one of Erika's begging sessions (how many times did we have to see Erika kiss butt this season???) Janelle sat there and asked the question: Did he tell you you were part of CT???

DING! DING! DING!

And I still have to disagree about the endurance comp. Janelle was told she took both of her hands off the key, she only took one hand off the key, it was NEVER made clear in the reading of the rules that you had to keep both hands on the key. Janelle and Erika were talking about it Wednesday on the feeds and Janelle says that the only time she took her hands off the key was before Julie officially started the comp when she had turned around to adjust her mic pack. The producers never explained to her why nor have they shown her a tape. I mean, if it wasn't that big of a deal and they felt the rules were made clearn, why not show her the tape??? They showed the tape of the malfunctioning buzzers, they showed the tape of the doll fight between James and Janelle...why not this time and with such a crucial compitition???


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> Unfortunately, his girlfriend has already dumped him and it seems like he saw it coming. He hasn't given a shotout to Erin in a long time.


Really? How did you learn this? Since Will is sequestered, I don't understand how his girlfriend could have dumped him.

/is she hot?


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

the endurance comp. was crystal clear to me - but then I just see what they show us.


----------



## ireland967 (Feb 27, 2003)

SnakeEyes said:


> At least half of Chilltown made the final two.. I'm happy.


More like 2% of Chilltown, and that's being generous to Boogie.

Can't see Erika getting enough votes, and I think I'll throw up in my mouth a little when I hear Boogie yell Super Bowl.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I can't stand Boogie, but Erica is even worse, hell she's in loive with him, I hope he wins over her.


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

> the endurance comp. was crystal clear to me - but then I just see what they show us.


I didnt think that it was clear at all! Erica asked a question, Chenbot answered it ASSuming that Janelle heard the question. That was an error on her part (big surprise  ).



> They showed the tape of the malfunctioning buzzers, they showed the tape of the doll fight between James and Janelle...why not this time and with such a crucial compitition???


Because they decided that they were going to live by their original decision. Clearly, they didnt want anyone else to review it. I wonder how they feel about that screw-up now?

1. They had worst endurance completion EVER, of any reality TV show. Instead of hours upon hours of wet t-shirts and big boobs they had a total dud of a competition. I would be pissed if I was working on building/designing that set
2. The outcome produced arguably the most unwatchable pair of finalists. 
3. And kicked-off an extremely popular constestant.

Neither can be good for ratings. That was VERY STUPID and makes you wonder if anyone will be fired over this?

The amount of screw-ups by BB this season was monumental. At this point, I am leaning toward not watching it next year. And it is the first time in 7 years that I feel this way.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

KRS said:


> Really? How did you learn this? Since Will is sequestered, I don't understand how his girlfriend could have dumped him.
> 
> /is she hot?


His web admin posted a letter from Erin and she had requested they remove all pictures of her and Will from his website. That doesn't sound like someone who will be happily taking back her boyfriend when he leaves the house.

She was featured in the reality show For Love or Money or something like that.

Here's a pic of Erin


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Jebberwocky! said:


> the endurance comp. was crystal clear to me - but then I just see what they show us.


Then the problem must be in your ears 

I'm not debating she didn't take her hand off. She OBVIOUSLY did. But she wasn't directly told she couldn't take her hand off.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> I saw it totally differently. I saw JANELLE calling out CT. When Erika and Janelle were sitting outside smoking and Janelle was putting up with yet another one of Erika's begging sessions (how many times did we have to see Erika kiss butt this season???) Janelle sat there and asked the question: Did he tell you you were part of CT???
> 
> DING! DING! DING!
> 
> And I still have to disagree about the endurance comp. Janelle was told she took both of her hands off the key, she only took one hand off the key, it was NEVER made clear in the reading of the rules that you had to keep both hands on the key. Janelle and Erika were talking about it Wednesday on the feeds and Janelle says that the only time she took her hands off the key was before Julie officially started the comp when she had turned around to adjust her mic pack. The producers never explained to her why nor have they shown her a tape. I mean, if it wasn't that big of a deal and they felt the rules were made clearn, why not show her the tape??? They showed the tape of the malfunctioning buzzers, they showed the tape of the doll fight between James and Janelle...why not this time and with such a crucial compitition???


I think WAY before Janelle said "Did he tell you..." Erika has already planted that seed. I know you have been a big Janelle supporter from the beginning, but you really have to look at the way she played the mental side of the game, which was NOT very strong. James saw it from the beginning that she was being manipulated, and Will just took it too a higher level.

I've never been a huge Janelle supporter, but have admired her game play during the challenges. But you knew, eventually, she was going to go because nobody wanted to go against her in the final 2. She played TOO strong in my opinion. Will knew that part of it as well.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

unicorngoddess said:


> Then the problem must be in your ears
> 
> I'm not debating she didn't take her hand off. She OBVIOUSLY did. But she wasn't directly told she couldn't take her hand off.


listening is a skill 

I watched it again last night and it was just as clear as the first time I watched.

They (Erika) was told they had to have both hands on the key, at least for now - hard to do that if you take one hand away


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> I think WAY before Janelle said "Did he tell you..." Erika has already planted that seed. I know you have been a big Janelle supporter from the beginning, but you really have to look at the way she played the mental side of the game, which was NOT very strong. James saw it from the beginning that she was being manipulated, and Will just took it too a higher level.
> 
> I've never been a huge Janelle supporter, but have admired her game play during the challenges. But you knew, eventually, she was going to go because nobody wanted to go against her in the final 2. She played TOO strong in my opinion. Will knew that part of it as well.


Actually, I HATED Janelle her season. There's nothing I hate more than a fake blonde bimbo. But, then again, I hated all of season 6 so bad that I didn't even finish watching it and couldn't even tell you who won. So Janelle didn't grow on me until she won her third HOH. I realized through her DR sessions that she's not as dumb as she appeared to be...and I think "at the end of the day" that's a good strategy for her. She could have probably gotten a long way in this game on just the dumb blonde strategy, the problem was she won HOH at a turning point in the game and people turned against her. After that she HAD to win everything possible to stay in the game...which just made her a bigger target.

But "at the end of the day" we only saw ONE person gloating about being part of CT in their DR sessions...and that was Erika. Janelle never claimed to be part of CT because she never really trusted them. Janelle knew that she could only depend on herself to get as far as she did.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Will's girlfriend Erin is hot.


And it should be cake for a guy like him to explain his actions and win her back.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Jebberwocky! said:


> listening is a skill
> 
> I watched it again last night and it was just as clear as the first time I watched.
> 
> They (Erika) was told they had to have both hands on the key, at least for now - hard to do that if you take one hand away


I'm just saying that "for now. yes" sounds a lot different than "yes, you have to keep both your hands on the key for now."

When Erika asked her question Janelle was still struggling to get comfortable and you could very clearly see that on the split screen they showed all three of them on. She was never phased by Erika's questions and didn't show any signs of hearing the question to begin with.


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> Will's girlfriend Erin is hot.
> 
> And it should be cake for a guy like him to explain his actions and win her back.


I can see Janelle's bf not taking her back thanks to her mooning after Will, but IMHO, Will was quite restrained about his dealings with Janelle. He didn't do anything more than harmless flirting and wasn't initiating anything with Janelle. And the whole time he was saying so to her and the camera.

And the thing it, if Will had taken things a wee bit further with Janelle at the very end, he might still be in the house. My wife pointed out that in that final scene with Will and Janelle in the hot tub, when Janelle whispered to Will that she really did want to be with him, he missed a golden opportunity. Instead of blowing her off and making her mad at him (which opened the door for Erika), he should have made out with her a little or showmanced her better. Then he could have monopolized her time till the voting and she never would have voted him out.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

unicorngoddess said:


> I'm just saying that "for now. yes" sounds a lot different than "yes, you have to keep both your hands on the key for now."
> 
> When Erika asked her question Janelle was still struggling to get comfortable and you could very clearly see that on the split screen they showed all three of them on. She was never phased by Erika's questions and didn't show any signs of hearing the question to begin with.


we could argue this forever - Janelle showed she know when she immediately put her hand back on the key when she realized she had left it off.

It's okay to not agree


----------



## token (Sep 8, 2006)

There is a interesting article about Boogie on the Smoking Gun d0t c0m about him getting arrested for trying to "infiltrate" Warner Bro's studios back in 1996.

I can't post a link yet but it's worth a read 

Token


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Jebberwocky! said:


> we could argue this forever - Janelle showed she know when she immediately put her hand back on the key when she realized she had left it off.
> 
> It's okay to not agree


I know it's okay to disagree, silly. I was just pointing out that I was never saying that Janelle's hand didn't come off. You made it sound like it was a point you could visibly see when my original point was it was Julie's fault for not telling them they couldn't take her hand off. The mistake was in the reading of the rules, in my opinion, and not in Janelle's actions.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

IIRC, Erin Brody is a very strong, smart woman without self-esteem issues. IMO she probably won't take Will back after this show.


----------



## bobsbizzy (Jun 20, 2002)

Well it seems, for the majority of viewers, its another disapointing end to a season.

Does make me think do I really want to keep watching BB if I'm ultimately going to be disappointed in who wins?

Right now I'm sure I don't, but of course time heals all things and if the next season is a year or so away I might get suckered in again, but hopefully not.


----------



## bobsbizzy (Jun 20, 2002)

SuperZippy said:


> have to agree...
> 
> hate erika...


I certainly don't hate Erika, but I do feel so very sorry for her. On the surface she's got it all, good looks, great body, but she is so very very dependent and has such low self esteem that she keeps being drawn to an abusive relationship.

It's very sad to watch but I don't know what the answer is.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Nov 13, 2003)

Well since you ladies are so sure that Erin will not take Will back, I was wondering what you thought about Janelles BF taking her back. After all she wanted much more from Will than he wanted from her. So what do you think?


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

katbug said:


> IIRC, Erin Brody is a very strong, smart woman without self-esteem issues. IMO she probably won't take Will back after this show.


And you know this ???


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

bobsbizzy said:


> I certainly don't hate Erika, but I do feel so very sorry for her. On the surface she's got it all, good looks, great body, but she is so very very dependent and has such low self esteem that she keeps being drawn to an abusive relationship.
> 
> It's very sad to watch but I don't know what the answer is.


I told my mom this morning, if Erika wins the $500k she's gonna need that money for some serious counseling once she sees the tapes of Boogie's DR sessions and such. She's gonna hit rock bottom.



itsmeitsmeitsme said:


> Well since you ladies are so sure that Erin will not take Will back, I was wondering what you thought about Janelles BF taking her back. After all she wanted much more from Will than he wanted from her. So what do you think?


My understanding is Janelle and her BF haven't been dating very long at all...I think I remember hearing maybe a couple of months. I just don't see it being as big of an issue with those two and it could very well be that Janelle decides she doesn't want to be with him anymore. I think I saw one shoutout to her BF in her HOH diary and then nothing more after that.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

unicorngoddess said:


> I told my mom this morning, if Erika wins the $500k she's gonna need that money for some serious counseling once she sees the tapes of Boogie's DR sessions and such. She's gonna hit rock bottom.


She'll just get bigger boobies - not that the first enhancement did her self esteem any good.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

katbug said:


> IIRC, Erin Brody is a very strong, smart woman without self-esteem issues. IMO she probably won't take Will back after this show.


What I don't understand is that why doesn't Will talk to her before the game about his strategy. He should've told her that he's willing to do everything (short of sleeping with someone, I guess) to win. I'm sure most woman would understand, won't they? (BTW, I'm single.)


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Will had an awesome talk with Janelle after Howie was evicted. He basically told her his strategy and how he acts nothing like his BB persona outside of the house. He also told her that he is not happy with himself that he can do that to people and not care how he can emotionally separate himself. It was a great talk and he spoke many times of Erin and how he hopes she understands because he told her how good he was at manipulating and what she was going to see was not the true "him" and how he hoped they would be OK when he got out. He laid it out for her she has no one to blame but herself.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

bobsbizzy said:


> Well it seems, for the majority of viewers, its another disapointing end to a season.
> 
> Does make me think do I really want to keep watching BB if I'm ultimately going to be disappointed in who wins?
> 
> Right now I'm sure I don't, but of course time heals all things and if the next season is a year or so away I might get suckered in again, but hopefully not.


I say the same thing EVERY year and something always brings me back. This year, I thought MOST of the season was very good. SO the ending won't be as planned. In the end (to parapharse Will), I enjoyed enough of this season that I'll probably give next year another shot.


----------



## TivoDaddy (May 3, 2000)

Wow, what a disappointing ending to a good season. I was hoping that Will would make it to the final because he was definitely the one to beat.

People forget that the season Will won they did not have the jury in sequester, and the reason why he won was because the ousted HGs were able to see Will's diary room confessionals where he pretty much laid it all out and said that he was doing anything possible to win the game. I don't think the people really liked him in the house, but they gave him credit for his playmanship (is that even a word??) and how he was able to manipulate people.

I give Janelle credit for being a strong player, but she did put emotion before the game, which led to her being evicted.

Erika is a sad soul in need of serious therapy. Boogie is just a fly on the wall that will go back to his sad pathetic life after the show, but most likely $500K richer. I did love that DR scene of him with the fake phone and no answer from Will.


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

I took a peek at Will's MySpace page, curious about the supposedly removed pics of Erin. Well, those pics are gone, but there are some hilarious fan made pictures from an ad contest. I liked this one:


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> I say the same thing EVERY year and something always brings me back. This year, I thought MOST of the season was very good. SO the ending won't be as planned. In the end (to parapharse Will), I enjoyed enough of this season that I'll probably give next year another shot.


Me too...there's only one season I didn't make it all the way through and that was S6. S5 almost got the boot too because I thought it was just too cruel to bring out the fact that your long last half brother/sister is there in the house with you. The twin thing was pretty cool though.



TivoDaddy said:


> Boogie is just a fly on the wall that will go back to his sad pathetic life after the show, but most likely $500K richer. I did love that DR scene of him with the fake phone and no answer from Will.


I think Boogie is already rich enough as it is, $500k...eh, he'll just open up another club for reality tv losers or something. The DR phone call thing almost made me cry though...but only because the day Will walked out of the BB house was the saddest day for the All-Stars.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

love that they activated the volcano for us so we can see what it would have done. Indeed those poor construction people are probably crying not seeing it used.

the solo call thing may have made you cry but i hope you dont feel bad for the man who broadacasted his 'using up' of the 'ho' then tossing her away on national tv. 

he and howie are brothers in spirit, that's for sure. boogie just hid it from the others.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

KRS said:


> I took a peek at Will's MySpace page, curious about the supposedly removed pics of Erin. Well, those pics are gone, but there are some hilarious fan made pictures from an ad contest. I liked this one:


I know...I LOVE those pics. Some fans submitted some really good ones too, worth checking out. There's like a whole bunch of movie posters that are all great.


----------



## jerobi (Sep 28, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> Will's girlfriend Erin is hot.
> 
> And it should be cake for a guy like him to explain his actions and win her back.


Then again, he probably got a lot of "female interest" after his S2 win. And now the publicity is back for him.

And really, being single right now certainly won't hurt his business.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

unicorngoddess said:


> Yep...does anyone else feel an "I told you so." Coming from Will? We may not have known exactly why when he said it Tuesday, but as it turns out, Will was right about Janelle regretting voting him out.


She wouldn't be any better off had she kept Will.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> Will deserves to be in the final two more than anybody (including the current occupants) this season.
> 
> To be the only winner in the house and make it that far manipulating as many as he did was fabulous work on his part. Did it get him all the way to the end? No. But, considering the massive target he lived with throughout the whole season, there's no way he should even have gotten a sniff of the sequester house. Yet, somehow he pulled it off and got to the final 4.
> 
> Will is the master - Janelle just plays in his world...


Janelle had the bigger target on her this season than Will did. From week one (when she was co-HOH) the house was even plotting to get her out. She was nominated more than anyone else, but saved herself each time with the veto.


----------



## jerobi (Sep 28, 2000)

marksman said:


> Will and Janelle Final 2, dream finale.
> 
> Erika and Boogie Final 2, worst Final 2 ever.


Pardon me, I'm three pages late.

Agreed on the wish for the W/J finale. That would have been great. BB always has the best platform for strategy discussions.

Still, at least with this finale there is still some question as to who might win.

As a sidebar, enough already about Erika and/or Janelle getting played. This is a game, and everyone knows that going in. Especially this group, seeing as they've all played before. The majority of it, outside of competitions, is a mindgame. Will and Mike lived on a SHOESTRING of a plan for two straight months, piecing together whatever they could. That includes teaming up with enemies, lies about loyalties, and yes, some romantic posturing. But really, what reality competition show hasn't shown the attractive young person using their charm and looks as a way to get farther? Good to see some guys play that role for a change, as it's usually the ladies with that strategy. Either way, it's par for the course and totally fine in my book given the rules of the game.

It's not life and death, or even reality. It's in a vacuum of a game. And even though it took them far too long to do it, Erika and Janelle figured things out in time to ruin CT's plans. I don't think either of their short term, televised relationships will haunt them eternally.

I really wanted to see Will win again, and in a way I guess he still will when he splits that check with Mike. Sure, Will was the stronger partner in their duo. But perhaps we should give Mike a little more credit. He had his neck on the line a lot more than Erika this season.

It should be interesting to see how these votes go. I imagine that Will and Janelle will hold a lot of sway over the jury house! I can see it being a 5-2 or 4-3 vote for either finalist.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

jerobi said:


> It's not life and death, or even reality. It's in a vacuum of a game. And even though it took them far too long to do it, Erika and Janelle figured things out in time to ruin CT's plans. I don't think either of their short term, televised relationships will haunt them eternally.


Well, Erika is still in love with Boogie. I don't think she's playing Boogie at this point. Did you see her jump into his arms after Janelle left?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Dnamertz said:


> She wouldn't be any better off had she kept Will.


That's hard to say - if Erika had left, and Will had remained, how would the HOH competition have played out? Would one of them have asked the question about keeping both hands on the key? Erika was the one who asked the question - otherwise, until told differently, the contestants would have been able to just keep one hand on their key.

Would Boogie have done his "do you remember Richard Hatch" thing? Maybe - Janelle and Will both probably would have taken him to the final two. Would it have played out differently enough to avoid startling Janelle to the point of letting go of the key?


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

BrettStah said:


> That's hard to say - if Erika had left, and Will had remained, how would the HOH competition have played out? Would one of them have asked the question about keeping both hands on the key? Erika was the one who asked the question - otherwise, until told differently, the contestants would have been able to just keep one hand on their key.
> 
> Would Boogie have done his "do you remember Richard Hatch" thing? Maybe - Janelle and Will both probably would have taken him to the final two. Would it have played out differently enough to avoid startling Janelle to the point of letting go of the key?


I agree. This whole thing would have played out much differently. First of all, Boogie jumping is what caused Janelle to let go with one of her hands. That probably wouldn't have happened if Erika was evicted instead of Will. But, I'm sure that both guys would have handed round 1 to Janelle anyways. Will broke his thumb and probably didn't want to stand there hours upon hours to begin with and he probably would've told Boogie to give this to Janelle and then it didn't matter between the two of them who won part two. No matter how it played out it would have been Janelle and a member of CT in round 3. And I always said that if Janelle won HOH she could win the whole thing...she would have OWNED all in that third round and won.

So, yes, I think things would have played out much differently if she didn't evict Will.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> Me too...there's only one season I didn't make it all the way through and that was S6. S5 almost got the boot too because I thought it was just too cruel to bring out the fact that your long last half brother/sister is there in the house with you. The twin thing was pretty cool though.
> 
> I think Boogie is already rich enough as it is, $500k...eh, he'll just open up another club for reality tv losers or something. The DR phone call thing almost made me cry though...but only because the day Will walked out of the BB house was the saddest day for the All-Stars.


We are definitely on the same page with Will and the last 2 seasons. Before season 6 (and because of S5) I had decided not to watch S6, but I figured, ok, I'll watch a few weeks, see if it holds my interest and if not, I'm out of here, but I stuck it threw S6 (even though I COULDN'T stand Howie, Janelle and the overrated Kaysar) because I loved watching the sniping between Janelle's faction and Cappy's faction. But it had gotten so mean spirited that I decided I wasn't going through it again this season. That is until they announced All-Stars. Since Dr. Will is my all time favorite reality player, I said, if he's on it, I'll watch, and if he goes early, I'm outta here. So, since he played the game so well, it was mostly a pleasure to watch all season, and I agree, the saddest day of this season was when Janelle kicked him out (with Erika's push).

I loved the Boogie DR phone call. That was the best part of last night's episode. Cracked me up...

Will I watch next year? Not sure, I'm sure I'll say no when it gets down to it, but push comes to shove, I probably will watch. With that said, I vowed NOT to watch the Apprentice this past season and I didn't. But there's a whole lot more on during the fall and spring than in the summer...


----------



## jerobi (Sep 28, 2000)

verdugan said:


> Well, Erika is still in love with Boogie. I don't think she's playing Boogie at this point. Did you see her jump into his arms after Janelle left?


I totally forget about that, thank you. That was a really interesting development. I suppose the live feed threads would know more (I try not to hit those), but it looked like it might have been more spur of the moment?

Unless my memory is wrong, didn't Mike initiate that kiss? My initial thought was "Wow - nice move" in case the jury gets to see them celebrate. That briefest of moments might be enough for Janelle to question if Erika wasn't with Mike the whole time behind her back, and could swing some votes toward Mike.

Or maybe it was just random excitement. Mike could certainly use something like that to help his case after jury sees his Richard Hatch speech, though.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

verdugan said:


> Well, Erika is still in love with Boogie. I don't think she's playing Boogie at this point. Did you see her jump into his arms after Janelle left?


Why is everyone insisting that Erika is in love with Boogie? I think she's past that. SO they kissed after Janelle was tossed. They were both excited, there WAS something between them, whatever it was. Everything is essentially out of their hands now until they get to face the jury. Maybe they are just making peace until the end? Honestly, if Erika was STILL in love with Mike, I doubt she would have ratted out CT to Janelle, the way she did. If that was her plan to get rid of Will, as some has suggested that Boogie and her cooked that all up, then Boogie is ONE GREAT actor. I just think that they are two friends at this point, caught up in the moment, so they kissed, and Erika understands that Boogie played her. Of course, I don't have privvy to the live feed, so maybe there's something in the live feed that shows something a bit different.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

It sucks that the two best players, Will the best manipulator and and Janelle the best competitor, made it to the final four but not the final two. Their game play style was so opposite, Will never winning competitions and Janelle apparently incapable of manipulating much of anything. They would have made a great final two.

Instead we have Erika, who I thought was a very strange choice for an "all stars" season, and such a classic example of a BB/Survivor player that gets to the end mostly by luck (survival of the mediocre). And Boogie, who was the sidekick of my favorite player, but is sometimes annoying. A lot of you guys seem to detest him, which I really don't get.

I want Boogie to win because I was rooting for Will (CT) and Erika has always bugged me in a "get off my screen" kind of way. I just hope they devote plenty of finale time to the Howie-Boogie confrontation.

But most importantly, didn't Julie Chen's boobs look really weird last night?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

DLiquid said:


> But most importantly, didn't Julie Chen's boobs look really weird last night?


She has such a lack of stage presence I really don't even notice her. I can't imagine engaging her in chit chat unless she has a teleprompter in sight.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

IndyJones1023 said:


> She has such a lack of stage presence I really don't even notice her. I can't imagine engaging her in chit chat unless she has a teleprompter in sight.


she like background noise - after a while you just tune her out.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Jebberwocky! said:


> she like background noise - after a while you just tune her out.


Pretty much.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> Why is everyone insisting that Erika is in love with Boogie? I think she's past that.


Unless I was imagining things, I think I heard Erika admit it in the diary room.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> Unless I was imagining things, I think I heard Erika admit it in the diary room.


You mean when she said "Why am I still in love with Boogie?"


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

IndyJones1023 said:


> You mean when she said "Why am I still in love with Boogie?"


Yeah...I didn't make that up did I?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> Yeah...I didn't make that up did I?


Nope, she said something to that effect last night.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

She actually said "Why am I so attracted to Boogie?". The L word was never used.

As for Julie Chen - I think she (or her stylist) has some terrible taste. I find all her outfits to be very distracting due to their strangeness...


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

It's been a great season, but I wasn't really expecting my favorite player(s) to win, it's just the way it goes with this show. I don't really care who wins at this point, the finale is almost always disappointing.

And I'd just like to do a shout out to my pals at Dolce and 603 boyz, just they weren't represented enough...


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Dignan said:


> And I'd just like to do a shout out to my pals at Dolce and 603 boyz, just they weren't represented enough...


Well, you know, at the end of the day all you can do is give it your best.

P.S. You forgot to include Lonnie Moore in your shoutout. You can't forget about his business partner. Oh, and lets give it up for the Atlanta Project too. You can't forget about that.

Oh dear, I'm starting to get an even sicker feeling in the pit of my stomach that the whole finale is gonna be one long Dolce commercial.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

I think you guys are wrong I think Erica is a good person and Player. It's just the jerks had her bamboozled and she thought they were being her friend, I hope she wins and tell's Booger to frag off.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

katbug said:


> IIRC, Erin Brody is a very strong, smart woman without self-esteem issues. IMO she probably won't take Will back after this show.


/Googles the name...

Wait a minute...Will's GF is the "Erin" that was on 2 seasons of "For Love or Money?"

She's a cutie.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

hefe said:


> /Googles the name...
> 
> Wait a minute...Will's GF is the "Erin" that was on 2 seasons of "For Love or Money?"
> 
> She's a cutie.


Yup.

Dad's an ex-pro football player or some such studliness.


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

Dignan said:


> And I'd just like to do a shout out to my pals at Dolce and 603 boyz, just they weren't represented enough...


Actually, would you want to be represented by that *******? Even if it is free advertising, I am not sure I would want to deal with a backlash.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

hefe said:


> /Googles the name...
> 
> Wait a minute...Will's GF is the "Erin" that was on 2 seasons of "For Love or Money?"
> 
> She's a cutie.


As I said earlier in this thread...(post 47)



unicorngoddess said:


> She was featured in the reality show For Love or Money or something like that.
> 
> Here's a pic of Erin


----------



## jerobi (Sep 28, 2000)

TR7spyder said:


> Actually, would you want to be represented by that *******? Even if it is free advertising, I am not sure I would want to deal with a backlash.


In the restaurant world? Sure. The people that don't like you just won't go. some will go just to try and meet Mike, others will go because they expect it to be a Mike Boogie atmosphere in the place, and still others get a tiny increase in name recognition for the next time they're scanning a list of restaurants.

Win win win for the free advertising.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

itsmeitsmeitsme said:


> Well since you ladies are so sure that Erin will not take Will back, I was wondering what you thought about Janelle's BF taking her back. After all she wanted much more from Will than he wanted from her. So what do you think?


lol, I didn't even give Janelle's BF a thought since I'd read somewhere earlier that they hadn't been dating very long. I just figured it's a foregone conclusion that they're history.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Jebberwocky! said:


> And you know this ???


'Cuz she's my cousin. Nah...jk. Just based on what I've seen on her in her seasons of For Love or Money. She doesn't come off as the insecure type...but I could be wrong...it's been known to happen once or twice (but no more than that!)


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

dtle said:


> I'm sure most woman would understand, won't they? (BTW, I'm single.)


Uhhh...no! lol. At least I wouldn't!


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

scottykempf said:


> Jun?


That did cross my mind as a possibility... but I decided no, not even Jun.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> Yep...does anyone else feel an "I told you so." Coming from Will? We may not have known exactly why when he said it Tuesday, but as it turns out, Will was right about Janelle regretting voting him out.
> 
> I think this is the first time I've agreed with you in a BB thread!  Honestly, I just want to see a Will/Janelle reunion back at the jury house.


Haha there is a first time for every thing. I thought before this last week that Janelle needed to keep Will around because that was her only strong relationship of the final 4, and that she had no chance with Erika and Boogie. That was before things fell apart though, and I thought she might have a shot with Erika. Clearly she should have stuck with Will, as it would have given her a better, shot, even though not a whole lot better.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Why is everyone insisting that Erika is in love with Boogie? I think she's past that. SO they kissed after Janelle was tossed. They were both excited, there WAS something between them, whatever it was. Everything is essentially out of their hands now until they get to face the jury. Maybe they are just making peace until the end? Honestly, if Erika was STILL in love with Mike, I doubt she would have ratted out CT to Janelle, the way she did. If that was her plan to get rid of Will, as some has suggested that Boogie and her cooked that all up, then Boogie is ONE GREAT actor. I just think that they are two friends at this point, caught up in the moment, so they kissed, and Erika understands that Boogie played her. Of course, I don't have privvy to the live feed, so maybe there's something in the live feed that shows something a bit different.


Yep, stuff happened on the live feeds. I don't have them either, but read the live feed discussion here. It should be all right to check it out now since that part of the game is over anyway.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

why didnt jani have time to do her hair on the early show?

also she sounded drunk..her mouth moved weird and she sounded different like she was stoned or something


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

unicorngoddess said:


> Here's a pic of Erin


She kind of reminds me a little of Howie.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

DLiquid said:


> She kind of reminds me a little of Howie.


I was thinking she looked like she could be Will's sister. Maybe she's Howie and Will's love child.


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

DLiquid said:


> She kind of reminds me a little of Howie.


I do not know, to me, the looks like Katheryn McBoobies of last AI, which is not a bad thing


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

BrettStah said:


> That's hard to say - if Erika had left, and Will had remained, how would the HOH competition have played out? Would one of them have asked the question about keeping both hands on the key? Erika was the one who asked the question - otherwise, until told differently, the contestants would have been able to just keep one hand on their key.
> 
> Would Boogie have done his "do you remember Richard Hatch" thing? Maybe - Janelle and Will both probably would have taken him to the final two. Would it have played out differently enough to avoid startling Janelle to the point of letting go of the key?


Well now your are talking about things that were totally unpredicatble at the time Janelle made the decision to evict Will. At that time she couldn't say _"I should keep Will because, if I don't, Boogie will quit round one of the HOH comp early causing me to remove my hand and if Erica doesn't ask Julie to clarify the rules, then I could get away with that"_. Janelle had to make her decision on what was predictable, and that was that the duo of Boogie & Will would never take her to the finals, but with Boogie & Erica there is a chance that Erica takes her.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

JPA2825 said:


> I think you may be confused about what a "good" and "mediocre" player is. If you think a "good" player is someone who wins competitions, you've basically admitted that you almost can't be a "good" player (i.e., win the $) if you're a "good" player (i.e., win all the competitions). By the same token, if a "mediocre" player (i.e., someone who doesn't win competitions [either by choice or by lack of skill]) has a better chance of winning the $, aren't they, by at least 1 definition, a "good" player?


I understand your point. But most people will consider the "good" players to be people like Will and Janelle, and its harder for them to win because of it. Sure the "mediocre" or disliked players have a better chance of winning the $ so I guess that would make them "good" players, but how pathetic is that? What type of competition encourages you to be mediocre or an A**hole? Sure they are strategies, but not one's I want to see rewarded.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

just a fallacy of the game. look how long CG lasted. erica did have a little strategy, she was a floater when needed and a tag along part of chilltown until they didn't need her, but actually boogie needed her instead of jani since she was weaker player to take to the finals.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

Janelle said that she doesn't get to go to the sequester house. She will be put in a hotel room until time for the final show so she won't be able to explain what went on.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

nmiller855 said:


> Janelle said that she doesn't get to go to the sequester house. She will be put in a hotel room until time for the final show so she won't be able to explain what went on.


What? That doesn't make sense. Do the other jury members even know who the final two or then or are they going to be shocked to hear about it on Tuesdays show??? That doesn't seem fair...everyone else brought their DVDs so they could see how they got evicted. I don't remember...did it happen this way in previous seasons?


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Part of the sequester house is that they get to compare notes and talk, and have more information to decide the winner.

Now Janie doesn't go there?

They keep making very random and wrong (IMO) decisions.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

uncdrew said:


> They keep making very random and wrong (IMO) decisions.


I agree...it's like they got a bunch of kids making up the rules, they seem to change them as the game goes.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

That doesn't even make sense! I don't think that's been the case in any previous season. Yep, I think you're right...they're making up the rules as they go along. So wrong! And I think they're making their viewers really mad! :0(


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> Part of the sequester house is that they get to compare notes and talk, and have more information to decide the winner.
> 
> Now Janie doesn't go there?
> 
> They keep making very random and wrong (IMO) decisions.


I got to agree that is very lame.

Not to mention the new Sequester house looks like it is in Van Nuys since they got booted out of Mexico.

What a downgrade.


----------



## sptnut (Sep 1, 2003)

marksman said:


> I got to agree that is very lame.
> 
> Not to mention the new Sequester house looks like it is in Van Nuys since they got booted out of Mexico.
> 
> What a downgrade.


Why did they get booted from Mexico? No wonder they havent been showing highlights from the sequester house.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

sptnut said:


> Why did they get booted from Mexico? No wonder they havent been showing highlights from the sequester house.


Hurricane


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

I think they've shown highlights from the "new" sequester house on at least two episodes.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

did jani or julie say she goes to a hotel..i missed that one


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

modnar said:


> I think they've shown highlights from the "new" sequester house on at least two episodes.


They showed Will's arrival at the new house.

They showed Marcellus meeting Howie at the old house.

I think they showed James, Danielle and George arrive at the old house, but D & G may have been the new one...


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

James is the only one they didn't show going to sequester apparently. They had to evacuate after James' arrival. They then showed them going to the new s. house and then from there they have shown everyone elses' arrival.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

On Thursday's show James and Danille sure were being catty while watching the video of Janelle evicting Will. The said she was playing to the jury by saying she was evicting Will for "Marcellus and Howie". If James and Danille used their brains they would realize she was not doing this to play to the jury. If she wanted to play to the jury she would have also mentioned James and Danielle's names in her speech since they were also betrayed by Will. She only mention Howie and Marcellus because those were the only two people Will lied to her about evicting who she felt bad about...she didn't care that Will lied to James and Danielle. She was being sincere.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

hefe said:


> They showed Will's arrival at the new house.
> 
> They showed Marcellus meeting Howie at the old house.
> 
> I think they showed James, Danielle and George arrive at the old house, but D & G may have been the new one...


I think D & G 's arrival was at the new house...


----------

